
Op-Ed from NY Governor Andrew Cuomo [about Amazon Tax Breaks] - samspenc
https://www.governor.ny.gov/news/op-ed-governor-andrew-m-cuomo
======
elliekelly
>While I appreciate the ideological and political points of view, we must
still govern and analyze based on facts.

The fact is these deals have only two clear beneficiaries: politicians and
shareholders.

[https://www.mercatus.org/system/files/farren_and_philpot_-
_p...](https://www.mercatus.org/system/files/farren_and_philpot_-
_policy_brief_-_amazon_hq2_the_story_so_far_-_v1.pdf)

